# Before after pics...what do you think?



## Hamish (Mar 17, 2008)

Re-scaped my tank a few days ago. It's a 40g with 9 flame tetra, 10 red fin columbian tetra?? and a pair of apistos. Top left layer is soil, middle lower layer is sand and right layer black sand.

Before









After


















So what do you guys think?


----------



## f u z z (Mar 19, 2008)

way better!


----------



## RickB68 (Apr 27, 2008)

It looks nice :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Deffinately better for observing the apistos ... but I kinda liked the before better ... sorry.


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to say as well but I like the before pic a lot better.....


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I like the after better, especially the dual-color sand is really really cool. the only thing I would miss from the before picture is having at least one tall plant.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 23, 2007)

I like the after much better. The before looked like it was just sort of stuffed with stuff and was hiding your background, which I think is pretty cool looking.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

that looks cool, I like the different sand.


----------



## Hamish (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. I agree with you bencountershaft the "before" got too crowded once they started growing and I'm too lazy to trim them :lol: I didn't mind trimming before but now that i got a new 125g planted i spend most of my time trimming that tank instead. Hence I decided to re-scape the 40g to make it more maintenance friendly


----------



## Hamish (Mar 17, 2008)

You can actually see the 3 layers from the front of the tank. Heres a better pic









See what i mean by maintenance friendly? There are only 2 plants i need to trim :lol: The rest are just moss atatched to rocks and driftwoods


----------



## lab911 (Jan 8, 2008)

I like the after better as well. Too many plants in the before. Is there anyway to place a tall plant in front of the black filter? The filter takes away the natural look of the tank. Otherwise I love it!! :thumb:


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

I think it looks too structured. There's no natural flow between the areas of the tank, it looks like a planned community. The before picture looks separated that way too, but looked much more natural.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I like the after, but that sand is just sooo deep, it kinda distracts from the actual open area. I like all the plants in the before, but they're in quadrants. 
I love the moss, The after looks alot more open, but that substrate just looks too deep. I do like it, sorry. Looks better than mine  Maybe if you could just get rid of the tall curved rock on the "left" side.


----------

